# PETA Business Partners



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I just ordered Grizzly Salmon Oil on line from "Only Natural Pet Store". They supply holistic/natural pet products. A head's up for everyone: At the end of the order process I noticed, amongst the Better Business Bureau, Visa, Mastercard, etc. listings at the bottom of the page, a logo for "PETA Business Friend".

I couldn't believe this was the PETA we dislike. After all, this site sells bones, tendons and grain free foods. However I Googled "PETA Business Friends" and sure enough, it's "People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals". www.petabusinessfriends.com

I sent the company an e-mail and informed of them of my displeasure of noticing their "friendship" after I completed the order process!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I would call them and cancel the order, and tell them why. If you just placed it they probably haven't already shipped it out yet.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I took it a step further....I also contacted Grizzly Salmon Oil to report this. Hopefully they will see beyond the $$'s.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

This is going to reveal just how green I am, but is it safe to assume PETA does not approve of protection dog work?

If this is so, what in the world don't they like about it.

Again, sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's a link that will give you some insight:

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/article_detail.cfm/article/134


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Well PETA is known for extremism. But are they specifically targeting protection dog training? 

I guess since they are against owning a pet, this would stand to reason, but given the general widespread animosity here I would have assumed they have a specifically targeted a campaign toward protection training.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Ted White said:


> ... but given the general widespread animosity here I would have assumed they have a specifically targeted a campaign toward protection training.


i don't know about THAT, but Peta doesn't know the meaning of "ethical treatment", and they are certainly no friend of any animals, anywhere. bunch of kooks.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

PETA doesn't feel our dogs should work for us in any manner. They have never launched a campaign that directly targeted protection dogs that I'm aware of, but since they feel owning dogs is wrong, breeding dogs is wrong, having dogs work for us (herding, detection, police k9, hunting, protection, etc) is wrong, they are definitely against us.

They are also the ones behind the attempts at passing BSL, Mandatory Spay/Neuter laws, etc. Anything they can do that will eventually lead to the extinction of the domesticated dog is their goal, and they will chip away at our rights to own dogs one piece at a time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They have an agenda and goals and are fairly good about reaching them. People are so apathetic about their votes counting for anything that they will probably succeed.

I am not a fan, and enjoyed Penn and Tellers "Bullshit" show on them. They had some interesting things to say about HSUS as well.


----------

